# Top 10 Bad Ass Guard Dogs



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Guess what dog ISN'T on the list.

http://listverse.com/nature/top-10-badass-guard-dogs/


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

10. The German Shepherd



This breed has a personality marked by direct, fearless willingness to protect human children. The dog must be approachable, quietly standing its ground and showing confidence and willingness to meet overtures without itself making them. It is poised, but when the occasion demands, eager and alert; both fit and willing to serve in its capacity as a companion and watchdog.

WHY TO GO MY BEAUTIFUL AND AMAZING GERMAN SHEPHERDS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THEY ARE ALSO THE NUMBER 2 MOST OWNED DOG IN THE USA:woof:


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm a big fan of GSD's too. Although when I looked into Schutzhund before I almost bought a Malinois.


----------



## MICHELEAMBER (May 1, 2008)

Oh I Am So Happy To Hear You Love German Shepherds Too!!!! They Are Wonderful And So Easy To Train. My Dogs Were Housebroken In 3 Days. Never Chewed One Thing In The House. It Is By Far The Smartest Bred I Have Ever Had The Pleasure Of Owning


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

It is not a surprise that a wolfdog is #1.

I do not know if I would own one or not. They have the wild instinct of a wolf but the domestication of a dog also. Seems like a deadly combination.
Wolves were meant to be wild, not turned into a pet or guard dog.
IMO.... that seems like a dog that could turn due to the genetics of the wolf in it.
I guess if raised from a pup it would make a difference though.
A hybrid though can be very dangerous. They have the wildness of a wolf, but does not have the fear of man like most wolves b/c of the dog genetics in them. This is just my opinion.

You would have to be a very experienced person to deal, breed or train these wolfdogs. Lord the dog in the pic is scary. 
"Vicious, hard to train, eats a lot, not very a very loving pet", all the more reason you should not breed these two together. Especially when there are "DOG" breeds out there that can be just as effective.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I have had one wolfdog in my life and he was a GREAT dog, but every now and then he'd give you that look that made you feel like dinner. I would not own another one and they are illegal in Idaho (thought no one does anything about it)


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Hmmm, I think they have a very incomplete list. They left off several guardian breeds including the Fila.

I personally don't think of Dobermans as a good guardian breed, they are good watchdogs for sure and I love them but not really guard dogs.

When I think guard dog, I think that NOBODY is coming in without their owner's knowledge and consent.

Stephanie


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

I agree there are several other breeds that could be on the list. I'm not sure where the poll was that named these ones the top ten. I just thought it was interesting that the Pit Bull was not on the list, personally it makes me glad they're not.


----------



## PullDawgPits (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh yea! I am thrilled that the APBT is not on that list. 

Stephanie


----------



## 0ni (Jul 8, 2008)

In the last decade the pitbull was seen as the badest, meanest breed of dog. Wrong! There are dogs that will wipe the floor with any breed of pitbull you can get. But that’s not the point here. A 30 kgs pitbull can be easily put down by a man who doesn’t fear dogs… but how about a 100 kg Caucasian Shepherd? So, if you want your home defended, here is a list of the Top 10 Badass guard dogs.


why is every one so excited about this poll its biased if u read at the top its by someone that don't like pit bull (what do they mean whip the floor with any pit bull) now i not an advocate for violence but this person don't like pit bulls and he wrong the same thing can be said for a Caucasian Shepherd come on now a man killed a lion with his hand come on has any body hear it don't mater the size of the dog its the size of the fight it seems like the pit bull got left out not because its a bad guard but because some one don't like them + look at how they slander the(another that people hate for living) wolf crosses name i know people with wolfs and wolf crosses as guards and pets they are not that bad of dogs when there not on duty and yes s they are hard to train that's because there wild animals u think a shark would not be harder to train then a gold fish i swear there is always someone trying to beat on the pit bull im sorry if i have misspelling or anything jut so mad


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> I'm a big fan of GSD's too. Although when I looked into Schutzhund before I almost bought a Malinois.


My ex has a Malinois named Rebel. Very smart dog. His parents are Search and Rescue dogs for the VA Highway Patrol


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

st0pid poll,all up to speculation,although,a few good breeds up in there,what about bandogs and malinois,presa canarios and filas?


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

Passenger said:


> My ex has a Malinois named Rebel. Very smart dog. His parents are Search and Rescue dogs for the VA Highway Patrol


Hands down the best and smartest, if you are not looking for brute strength this is the one to have. A European bred Malinois is the only way to go. German Shepards can't hold a candle in the same galaxy. Hardest working protection breed ever.

I met a guy owned and trained these Boerboel, I was very impressed with a video I saw of his dogs. His prices go from $10K to $50K so it better be worth it.

I have always had a fascination with the Greater Swiss Mountain dog, they are stunning looking dogs. Seem to have been preserve from one I can find. Not alot peddlers in those dogs.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

cane76 said:


> st0pid poll,all up to speculation,although,a few good breeds up in there,what about bandogs and malinois,presa canarios and filas?


Yeah like I said I have no idea where the info came from, was just suprised that the pit wasn't on it..and happy really.

It just says the top ten, so maybe its by popularity.


----------



## BlueBull (Dec 6, 2006)

remember this is just A list... not THE list. there are a lot of excellent breeds that arent on that list that should be. ANy time you look at a list like this its based on the breeds of dog that the person who wrote it is experienced with. I mean lets be honest... a guard dog list that doesnt have the Fila on it... come on.

Stilla good collection but i would doubt that the vast majority of wolf dogs would be worth anything in the guard capacity. The issue is that wih hybrids most often they have the wolfs temperment and they are actually very shy and try to avoid people. It is a popular misconception that they are good at being watchdogs.

Some of the dogs are good but some are not "top 10" material.. and the wolf hybrid shouldnt even be on the list.


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

The wolf hybrid isn't number one, its just an extra, I think. The hybrid would make one of the WORST guard dog in existence, lol. They might have the strongest bitting power and killing ability, but they are very timid and shy. They dont like much human contact. 

Yes, there are some good breeds on there, but its missing a few. I dont see a greater swiss as a better guard dog than a fila or presa canario, lol. GSD should be further up the list. Rottie should be further up. 

In the end, I think it comes down to personal opinion really.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

check out this one.
http://www.petsdo.com/blog/top-ten-10-most-dangerous-dog-breeds

then this one (australia) push next on the pics.

http://www.news.com.au/dailytelegraph/gallery/0,22056,5020064-5010140,00.html


----------



## Reggin (Mar 7, 2008)

money_killer said:


> check out this one.
> http://www.petsdo.com/blog/top-ten-10-most-dangerous-dog-breeds
> 
> then this one (australia) push next on the pics.
> ...


Those links piss me off. They make dogs sound like man eaters and killers. ANY dog can become aggressive due to poor breeding. It has nothing to do with breed.

Funny how they list pit bulls to be up to 65 pounds but yet they have a picture of what looks like an American bully. Complete ignorance.

Look at the comments at the end of the page.


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

There are dogs that will wipe the floor with any breed of pitbull you can get.

1. there is only 1 real pitbull

2. if there was a REAL pitbull that was that big those dogs would be screwed

3. human agressive pitbulls are supposed to be culled so the fact that they are not the on the list for best guard / protection dog isnt suprising because they have been bred for generations to be nice to people even when they are about to fight another dog but i will put money down if you of your family is in real trouble that pitbull will jump into action and go after the person with the same intensity that they were bred for and will die before they tuck tail and run like some dogs on that list


----------



## budwinstonblue (Jun 1, 2008)

plus all those DANGEROUS DOGS were all big dogs when i have been biten by more chihuhuas a breds like that. but all those dogs just dont count because there small. now that is bs


----------

